# VDL 2016: Video vom Quer- ins Hochformat bringen



## Sempervivum (23. September 2020)

Hallo, ich habe hier ein Video (4k, 16:9), das ich vom Quer- ins Hochformat bringen will. Sah auf den ersten Blick einfach aus und ich habe schnell den Effekt "Rotation/Spiegelung" gefunden. So weit, so gut, ich scheitere jetzt nur daran, das rotierte Video so nach Full-HD zu exportieren, dass es nicht verzerrt ist, keine Balken bzw. Leerräume auftauchen und nichts abgeschnitten wird.
Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich dazu vorgehen muss? Habe schon Stunden lang probiert und bin nicht zum Ziel gekommen.
Ich habe Magix Video Deluxe Premium.
Beste Grüße - Ulrich
Edit: Warum ich das ins Hochformat bringen will: Es handelt sich um ein Hochhaus, bei dem sich das Querformat nicht so gut eignet. Im Original wird es liegend dargestellt.


----------



## Technipion (23. September 2020)

Kannst du dir ffmpeg besorgen? Dort gibt es einen Parameter namens _transpose_, der genau das für dich macht...


----------



## Sempervivum (23. September 2020)

ffmpeg habe ich schon und auch schon häufig benutzt. Das werde ich mir ansehen, wahrscheinlich ist es auf diese Weise einfacher. Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## Sempervivum (23. September 2020)

Fertig. War alles kein Problem, drehen, Gamma, Sättigung, Skalieren. Viel einfacher als mit VDL. Nochmals vielen Dank!


----------

